# Bore .224...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Your head must be spinning...

They had a phenomenal year, but the Giants D taught them a lesson today...just like they did to my Pack in the NFC title game.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

It was beautiful to see Belichick punk out at the end and to prove that he is a classless SOB.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great game to watch if you didn't care who won.Cliffhanger right to the end. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome. the patriots lost to the giants n ended up 18-1. good game tho. gotta say it was weird cheering for the giants 2 weeks after they beat the packers


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Greatest upset in SB history....  Great game! :beer:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Great game!!! :beer: For as low scoring as the first half was, it was one of the best games I've watched in a long while.

Bore, you were one of the first things I thought of after the game ended.

I agree, it was good to see Belicheck show what kind of guy he really is. Walking off the field when he knew perfectly well that there was still a play to be run shows just how classless he is.

I thought the Giants played an awesome game. The offense could have been better, but they got it done when it mattered most. The D was absolutely outstanding. Wonderful. They did everything that they had to to give themselves a chance to win the game. They were also the only team that consistently pressured Brady all game long.
As a fan, it sure was good to see my team on top.

With that said, I take my hat off to what the entire Patriots team accomplished this season. I don't necessarily like them, but I sure do respect them.

The only downside to this is knowing that we have to continue to hear Mercury Morris run his mouth. Immediately after the game I tuned to ESPN and they already had him on the phone, talking about how hard it is to go undefeated. I couldn't stop laughing knowing that this Pats team would absolutely grind the '72 Fins into the dust. Calling yourselves the greatest team ever after going undefeated when you didn't play a winning team all season long? Please. :roll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Great game to watch if you didn't care who won.


I agree. It was a great game. And it was a REALLY great game if you cared who lost!!! It was much more fun watching NE lose than NY win.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

PAIN :eyeroll:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I really can't believe that the Giants had it in them. I did'nt give them a chance vs the Pack or the Pats. What a great end to the season. Can't wait till pick 17 of the draft!!


----------

